# Screen door closes VERY slow, then slams loudly at the last moment



## thepettyyeti (Dec 14, 2016)

We have a screen door that, as the title describes, closes slowly, then slams (and bounces multiple times) when it's about 3 inches from being fully closed. A few points of interest:

Our door is a larger door: it is normal height, but about 6 inches wider than a standard door (pretty sure it was custom made with a standard closer).

[Being custom made] The door is made from wood: The majority of it is screened, but the door holds significant weight, with solid wood up to my knees and 6-8 inches around the screened area.

As a note, I've tightened the hydraulics of the closer to the point where it closes excruciatingly slow, but it will still slam once it crosses that 3 inch threshold.

Do I need a stronger closer because of the weight/moment of the door, is there a different change I can make, or am I forgetting something?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Check the rod to see if it has gotten bent, Often these will bend if anything has flung the screen open and hit hard on the fully open position.


If it is bent replace it as these are impossible to realign again.

Is the safety chain installed near the top to hamper any violent opening?


ED


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

May be time for a new door closer. Your door may be such a size and weight that you need two, one at the top and one at the bottom. If you do install two, just make sure you get the Pneumatics of each in sync.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Definitely are closer adjustment settings and there is a bypass at the last portion of the travel path to allow for enough momentum to shut the door completely. 

If you can't get it tuned in perfectly, might be time for a replacement.

There are also two pin placements for summer and winter settings.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I posted the same problem about 6 months ago when I replaced my screen door.

It closes slowly and nicely until the last 6" or so, then BAMM, it slams full force.

It's a wood door with a brand new heavy duty closer. I've adjusted the closer all the way to the softest/slowest close, and it still does the same thing.

I never did find a solution. All that I could do was add some weatherstripping to the jam to cushion the slam.
.
.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Try two closers. One at the bottom and one at the top.


----------



## 09thorntont (8 mo ago)

thepettyyeti said:


> We have a screen door that, as the title describes, closes slowly, then slams (and bounces multiple times) when it's about 3 inches from being fully closed. A few points of interest:
> 
> Our door is a larger door: it is normal height, but about 6 inches wider than a standard door (pretty sure it was custom made with a standard closer).
> 
> ...


Hey there everyone,
After staying at my in-laws for ~2 days with their screen door that had the “last mile problem”,aka slamming shut once the door was 5-6” away from the frame, I think I found a fix!

A combination of a new piston, messing with the settings and most importantly relocating the mount on the door a little further away from the hinges. This allows the resistance to stay active longer, reducing the distance to the frame once the piston gives out. Moving the door mount further away also reduces maximum open angle slightly but, for me at least, it’s worth not being surprised by a gunshot every time the door closes.


----------



## georgemcq (Feb 19, 2018)

You posted on a 6 year old thread.


----------



## Ajh1133 (7 mo ago)

09thorntont said:


> Hey there everyone,
> After staying at my in-laws for ~2 days with their screen door that had the “last mile problem”,aka slamming shut once the door was 5-6” away from the frame, I think I found a fix!
> 
> A combination of a new piston, messing with the settings and most importantly relocating the mount on the door a little further away from the hinges. This allows the resistance to stay active longer, reducing the distance to the frame once the piston gives out. Moving the door mount further away also reduces maximum open angle slightly but, for me at least, it’s worth not being surprised by a gunshot every time the door closes.


Thank you for this. I ran into this same issue after replacing my slow closer on my screen door. Would slowly close till the last few inches and then BANG! I ended up extending the piston out and screwed it into the door a little further from the hinge. I also tweaked the settings to make it a bit faster. And now it closes slowly and quietly. 

I just registered on these forums to say thanks for replying to this 6 year old thread lol. It was one of the top hits when I googled the issue

BTW this was with the cheap Wright Brothers screen door slow closer. Like $13 at Lowe’s.


----------



## Tooly655 (2 mo ago)

georgemcq said:


> You posted on a 6 year old thread.


And glad he did. I have the problem now and the positioning suggestion makes sense.


----------

